# Sea Shepherd v Japanese Whalers



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21515490


----------



## FishermanJames (Feb 21, 2013)

Quite upsetting knowing these beautiful creatures could shortly become instinct


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh oh! Here we go again, the blue touch paper's been lit, stand back!!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

That Watson bloke is a great guy, isn't he?

John T


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sea Shepherd say the incident happened inside Australian waters and the international antarctic whaling sanctuary. Nuff said.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

SS also claim the tanker was carrying HFO which is banned from below 60deg south but the whalers claim it is DFM.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> That Watson bloke is a great guy, isn't he?
> 
> John T


Yup , whale of a guy.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning binnacle.s.m. just watched your clip,sea shepherd v japanese whalers.if this is scientific whaling to ensure a supply of whale meat for japans sushi bars,what next? what science for chicken & burger bars,when will our navy go and protect our citizens againsts the intrusion of japanese whalers in australian waters.obviously not this govermemt,have a good day.ben27


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Honestly guys, the only times Sea Shepherd staff and Watson lie is when their lips are moving. If their lips in motion the odds are it's a lie... most likely a whale of a lie!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hy doyll.you are entitled to your opinion,a good one i might add.but lets not forget. the goverment rushes to help drug runners and other crims in other country's if they have an ausy passport.the japs are tresspasing in australian waters.the crew of the sea shepherd consists of australian citizens.and therefore should be protected,just as a matter of interest.during the war(ww2) they had whale meat for sale in a big store where i lived.dont know anybody who bought it.it was off the ration book,they,(the britich& other nations were wale hunting for there oil,nobody gave a dam.have a wale of a day.ben27


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> That Watson bloke is a great guy, isn't he?
> 
> John T


Oh yes indeed! A wonderful man and an inspiration & role model for us all!


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

ben27 said:


> hy doyll.you are entitled to your opinion,a good one i might add.but lets not forget. the goverment rushes to help drug runners and other crims in other country's if they have an ausy passport.the japs are tresspasing in australian waters.the crew of the sea shepherd consists of australian citizens.and therefore should be protected,just as a matter of interest.during the war(ww2) they had whale meat for sale in a big store where i lived.dont know anybody who bought it.it was off the ration book,they,(the britich& other nations were wale hunting for there oil,nobody gave a dam.have a wale of a day.ben27


I don't know any country that will protect its citizens that ram the ships of others in contravention of SOLAS regulations.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Erm - I'm not sure there is a section in SOLAS on not ramming??? How would it read anyway?

XI -1-ii - Ramming: - Dont do it


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Look at the incident when he claimed he was shot there was no bullet hole in the jacket he was wearing but there was on his clothes inside that tells you something


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Watsons a knob and a liability to their cause but ramming aside - which is never acceptable - I rather enjoy watching them and their antics, which can be scarily amateur at times , but at least they have something they believe in


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

ben27 said:


> hy doyll.you are entitled to your opinion,a good one i might add.but lets not forget. the goverment rushes to help drug runners and other crims in other country's if they have an ausy passport.the japs are tresspasing in australian waters.the crew of the sea shepherd consists of australian citizens.and therefore should be protected,just as a matter of interest.during the war(ww2) they had whale meat for sale in a big store where i lived.dont know anybody who bought it.it was off the ration book,they,(the britich& other nations were wale hunting for there oil,nobody gave a dam.have a wale of a day.ben27


I was too young during WW II to understand where it came from, or any other implication to its' provenance, but I did have the dubious pleasure? of eating whale meat a couple of times -- tasted a bit like old, tough liver if I remember rightly. Also had horse meat and Tescos weren't even thought of then. Kind of "any port in a storm" when little or no choice elsewhere I suppose. Then there was that horrible margerine - tasted a bit like axle grease. The main blessing was that my parents had taken me away for the weekend when "Gerry" levelled the whole street on which our house was located with their incendiary bombs.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

There are a number of Sea Shepherd clips on You Tube. Here's a clip of the Steve Irwin complete with psychedelic art work throughout the accommodation. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhs2kms7faY

and vegetarian cooks in the galley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh_k_h2AUTA


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning tom alexander,nice post,i never ate wale meat.nobody fancied it in the adult section of the family.the fact it was off the ration book did not intice them to try it.horse meat.its ok.i have eaten it on many occasion,when on the continent,it was o,k.ron goldstein has a thread going,very popular,as for marg,as a youngster at that time.(ww2)they,the older boys use to say it was made from recycled engine oil.you would be suprised how many people believed it.still it was better than dry bread,and rationing never did me any harm.have a good day.ben27


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

quote from the article:


> He said the crew of Sea Shepherd's Bob Barker had been trying to prevent the 8000-tonne Nisshin Maru from refuelling - from the South Korean-owned Sun Laurel tanker - when it was "repeatedly rammed" by the Japanese ship.


If this is true, it is not perhaps so surprising that the BB became "trapped between two vessels" A foolhardy venture to be sure. It seems ironic that the BB is now "escorting" the SL as the latter's lifeboats were damaged. They may not have been so if the BB had not got between the other two ships. Were they trying to ensure that the NM ran out of fuel on the high seas? How does that stand in Maritime Law?


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

The whole Antarctic Sea Shepherd fanatics and lunatics is extremely self-centered bunch of idiots who not only put all of themselves are extreme risk but also the Japanese whaling fleet. 

I am all for stopping all whaling but their tactics are not the way to do it. 

As for Australia staying out of it it's a loose loose situation if they get involved. Sea Shepherd is only trying to maneuver the Australia into it. Than they will do something even more dangerous to escalate the situation and expect Australia to intervene. 

Canadian Coast Guard and Fisheries vessels tried very hard to legally control Sea Shepherd, even hitting their boats when they set themselves up for it to happen. It was the fishermen themselves were the only ones who were able to force Sea Shepherd out. 

And no I do not believe in killing baby seals for the skins.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

We rammed Icelandic gunboats in the 'Cod Wars' and they rammed us. In fact the vessels I served on were referred to as "buffer tugs" it was our job to get in between the gunboats and the trawlers to stop the nets being severed. No one seemed to give a hoot about the legalities of it back then.


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

RayJordandpo said:


> We rammed Icelandic gunboats in the 'Cod Wars' and they rammed us. In fact the vessels I served on were referred to as "buffer tugs" it was our job to get in between the gunboats and the trawlers to stop the nets being severed. No one seemed to give a hoot about the legalities of it back then.


That was a dispute between nations, Iceland and the UK. This discussion is about two private organisation Sea Shepherd and the commercial whalers.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Tony Collins said:


> That was a dispute between nations, Iceland and the UK. This discussion is about two private organisation Sea Shepherd and the commercial whalers.


Be that as it way, a lot has been mentioned about the legalities of vessels endangering other vessels (SOLAS etc). Also whether the ships in question where in International waters, i.e. Australia. If so, to me that makes it Japan v Australia


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Tony Collins said:


> That was a dispute between nations, Iceland and the UK. This discussion is about two private organisation Sea Shepherd and the commercial whalers.


One of which is recognized as a pirate and terrorist organization.. not to mention notorious liars. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21589352 
Paul Watson was kicked out of Green Peace because of his radical beliefs and will to use violence.

Here's is video taken by Japanese of the Ady Gil supposedly being "deliberately rammed" by Shonan Maru No. 2. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Brw6JN0lQXY
Please notice at 0:40 taht Ady Gil has engines running... notice at 0:50-0:55 Ady Gil accelerates until impact. And while you watch all of this listen to the lies Paul Watson is spinning one lie after another; "Ady Gil was stationary" Again from another angle at about 1:30 you can clearly see Ady Gil accelerating in front of Shonan Maru No. 2. that any one with half a brain cell and half an eye can see is not even close to true. 

From Sea Shepherd's own website:


> On July 16th, 1979, the Sea Shepherd found the Sierra and chased it into the port of Leixoes. Captain Watson rammed the Sierra twice in harbor, tearing the hull open to the waterline and forcing the ship into port for repairs. After a million dollars of uninsured repairs, the Sierra was sunk by Sea Shepherd operatives in Lisbon harbor in Portugal on February 6, 1980.
> Also in 1980
> Sea Shepherd operatives sank two Spanish whalers in to the port of Vigo, Spain, (Ibsa I and Ibsa II)after Spain refused to comply with quota regulations on fin whales. ... working in cooperation with the government of South Africa, Sea Shepherd assisted in the seizure of the pirate whalers Susan and Theresa. The ships were taken out to sea and deliberately scuttled by the South African Navy.
> 
> ...





RayJordandpo said:


> Be that as it way, a lot has been mentioned about the legalities of vessels endangering other vessels (SOLAS etc). Also whether the ships in question where in International waters, i.e. Australia. If so, to me that makes it Japan v Australia


Read Sea Shepherd's record from it's own website and tell me you would get involved with anything they are involved in.

Sea Shepherd are violent terrorists. Loud mouthed liars who will do anything they can to gain publicity and twist the truth of what they really are.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

I think its fair to say that everyone sees what they want to see in that particular video.

We all know Watson is twisted and few have time for him, but as to the folk who go out there and do their bit for what they believe in - what a boring world it would be if we could not protest or live at the edges etc. 

I see no requirement in this day and age for the killing of whales or commercially killing seals I might not feel strongly about it to go throwing myself in front of harpoons but to them that do - fair play, just so long as they keep it within boundaries - ramming is way out.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

"They are killing whales in violation of an Australian court order". So they (the whalers) must think that Australia is a nation to be ignored. Well do they?.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Would you say this was an act of piracy?. "On the evening of 6th of may 1976, after the outcome of the Third Cod War had already been decided, the V/s Tyr was trying to cut the nets of the trawler Carlisle, when Captain Gerald Plumer of the HMS Falmouth ordered it to be rammed. The Falmouth at the speed of 22+Knots rammed the Tyr, almost capsizing her. The Tyr did not sink and managed to cut the nets of the Carlisle, after which the Falmouth rammed it again. The Tyr was heavily damaged and propelled by only a single screw and pursued by the tug Statesman. In this dire situation, the Captain of the Tyr gave orders to man the guns, in spite of the overwhelming superiority of fire power the Falmouth enjoyed, to deter any further ramming.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Let's see what happens when someone is seriously injured or even killed and in my opinion it is only a matter of time the way Gung Ho Watson is carrying on. Let's see if it is seen as two commercial organisations then. 

I most certainly do not support the killing of whales and believe Japan is way out of line. Having said that neither do I agree with Watson's foolhardy attempts at stopping it. He may be seen as a hero to many but certainly not to me. To put lives at risk the way he does is simply not on in my humble opinion


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking at some of his exploits hes not a seamen either


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> I think its fair to say that everyone sees what they want to see in that particular video.
> 
> We all know Watson is twisted and few have time for him, but as to the folk who go out there and do their bit for what they believe in - what a boring world it would be if we could not protest or live at the edges etc.
> 
> I see no requirement in this day and age for the killing of whales or commercially killing seals I might not feel strongly about it to go throwing myself in front of harpoons but to them that do - fair play, just so long as they keep it within boundaries - ramming is way out.


A final twist in the Ady Gil saga:

http://www.3news.co.nz/Ady-Gil-sues...nking/tabid/417/articleID/282601/Default.aspx

Seems Watson even bites the hand that feeds him.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Satanic Mechanic View Post
> I think its fair to say that everyone sees what they want to see in that particular video.


It's very hard for anyone with half a brain cell to not see a dramatic increase in Ady Gil's wake in the last several seconds before impact... and wakes do not increase if boat is not under throttle trying to get in front of Shōnan Maru 2 Here's video taken from Bob Barker. At 0:10 to 0:15 teh Ady Gil powers in front of Shonan Maru 2 and Shonan Maru 2 turning to port trying to avoid a collision. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XVePnU1g8k


> In a statement released by the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society, Chuck Swift, who witnessed the incident from his ship, the Bob Barker, claimed that both vessels were stationary in the water when the Shōnan Maru 2 "started up and then steered deliberately into the Ady Gil". Paul Watson initially claimed that the Ady Gil was almost stationary in the water when the Shōnan Maru 2 suddenly changed course and then steered deliberately into it. However, Watson later stated that "One only needs to watch the video to see that Bethune negligently stopped his ship in the path of the whaling vessel and it was cut in half".


The story changes to suit his needs. Truth is not even a consideration





> cueball44 "They are killing whales in violation of an Australian court order". So they (the whalers) must think that Australia is a nation to be ignored. Well do they?.


Fact:
The so-called "Australian Antarctic Territory" or "Australian Whale Sanctuary" is in no way a legitimate maritime claim. In fact, only 4 out of 194 countries even recognize this claim. Japan is NOT one of those four.

Here's more info
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Antarctic_Territory

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...stralian antarctic territory legality&f=false




cueball44 said:


> Would you say this was an act of piracy?. "On the evening of 6th of may 1976, after the outcome of the Third Cod War had already been decided, the V/s Tyr was trying to cut the nets of the trawler Carlisle, when Captain Gerald Plumer of the HMS Falmouth ordered it to be rammed. The Falmouth at the speed of 22+Knots rammed the Tyr, almost capsizing her. The Tyr did not sink and managed to cut the nets of the Carlisle, after which the Falmouth rammed it again. The Tyr was heavily damaged and propelled by only a single screw and pursued by the tug Statesman. In this dire situation, the Captain of the Tyr gave orders to man the guns, in spite of the overwhelming superiority of fire power the Falmouth enjoyed, to deter any further ramming.


If it is or not has no relevance to what Watson and Sea Shepherd are now doing against Japanese whaling fleet.


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Just Seen A News Item Here In Oz The Japanese Whaling Fleet Is Steaming North With The Refuling Tanker 200 Miles Further North heading For Indonesian Waters.VMR.


----------

